# Some Items I'll Need For Diy



## Carnage (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi, So I'm building a new vivarium for my GF's Bredli python, well I've purchased one near identical to *this one* from Reptile One and I'm looking to make all the interior myself, I'm good with making the interior from polystyrene segments and such, but I'm just wondering about the coatings I should be putting on such creations.

I was thinking of making the interior around the base of the vivarium itself a bit more fluid proof with some sealant just as a precaution and I'm not sure what I should paint any backing or fake rocks with, a grout of some sort I guess.

I was wondering if anyone had a list of safe products they use from Bunnings or other common hardware store, and maybe a glue suggestion, while there are many tutorials out there many/most don't use products we commonly have here and I'd obviously like to avoid using anything that would be harmful to the snake.

Regards,
Carn


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to APS.
For gluing the bits together, just wood glue is fine. To coat the finished product, use a grout or render mix, either is ok. You can add colours to the render mixes. For sealing, pond sealer is best. Several coats are recommended, but you can't do too much. Just make sure you do one coat horizontally, then the next coat vertically, and so on. If you use any other sealer, make sure it is water based.


----------



## Carnage (Apr 30, 2017)

My list so far:

Selleys 500ml Aquadhere Quick Set Adhesive
Dunlop 20kg Construction Grout
Crommelin 1L Clear Pond Sealer
Quick Set Adhesive for sticking any polystyrene segments together.

Construction Grout for sealing and providing texture, I chose this one as it does not contain any mole/mildew resistant chemicals and can be used outside (inferring it's reasonably durable to water etc).

Clear Pond Sealer for any major waterproofing that needs to be done, there will be a small water pond for hydration I'm thinking of incorporating into it one of the fake rock features, I'm assuming as this material is plant and fish safe, it should be fine for sealing any features in direct contact with water.

I guess I just need to work out how to paint/colour any of the items.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 30, 2017)

You can buy colour additives for the grout.


----------



## Carnage (May 2, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> You can buy colour additives for the grout.


Thanks for your help, I think I might just need to find a paint, grout pigment is near impossible to find...
Hmmm the pond sealer comes in colours...


----------



## pinefamily (May 2, 2017)

Have a look at the render section at Bunnings. From memory there are colour additives there.


----------



## Carnage (May 7, 2017)

I don't know whats on your Bunnings site, but I can find nothing like that... there's not even a "render" section... and doing a search for it just brings up a lot of related stuff but no additives of colouring of any type...
If you had a direct link that would be really really awesome, to like brand name of anything to go on?


----------



## pinefamily (May 7, 2017)

The Bunnings website is crap to be honest. I can't find things on there that I know they sell, or I find an item once and then it's not there next time I look.
I can't remember the brand, you'll have to go in person to look. Sorry.


----------



## BrownHash (May 7, 2017)

I know RockCote is a render brand sold at Bunnings, i haven't had any personal experience with it though. If your at the actual store i believe it's in the tradies section up past the wood/timber, with the cement and plaster.


----------



## MANNING (May 8, 2017)

I made a background/sidewall for a tank not too long ago. 
Everything you listed should be fine in my opinion as is what i used.
I think the 20 Kg bag of grout is an overkill. Depending where you are you can have the rest of the bag i used 
I used bondcrete in my first grout mix and brushed it on. I only covered the whole thing with another grout coat after the first and only touched up the tops of rocks with a third. I let it sit until the next weekend and its rock solid.

I used water based kids paints for colour that i bought from a cheap shop. Firstly i painted EVERYTHING black ( because one visible side is seen from around the room it's now black - gives the tanks inhabitant a bit more privacy). The few coats of paint came out pretty much flat but to my liking with the pond sealer it shined it up a bit. - not super natural but i think it looks better.
With the Crommelin's i started early in the morning, as stated mixed first coat with water and brushed horizontal only, left 4 hrs and brushed straight pond sealer vertically.
Left 4hrs and with a spray bottle sprayed the next two coats
After waterproofing its best to leave for a week+ before adding water. After fitting i sealed all the perimeter with a non toxic silicon.

Only suggestions is if you use a sheet of foam for the base cut it a bit smaller than a tight fit to allow for the growing size with all the extra compounds.


----------

